# Suggest a good digital Camera for 13K-15K



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 28, 2006)

Hey guys,

I want to buy a Digital Camera and my range is 13K to 15K I guess this shud get me a preety good digital camera.

I want it mainly for clicking pictures and jus few video recordings so please suggest me a good one from Sony brand.


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## blueshift (Dec 28, 2006)

Sony Cybershot DSC W50:
+6megapixels
-32MB internal memory


----------



## seriuslyblack (Dec 29, 2006)

i think Canon A540 is a good buy. my friend's got it. not bad pictures for the price. only thing is LCD has too much less pixels.


----------



## sude (Dec 29, 2006)

go 4 an canon A540 or a sony digicam

-SUDE


----------



## seriuslyblack (Dec 29, 2006)

what abt casio? i hear Ex Z600 is good?


----------



## ajayashish (Dec 29, 2006)

i always prefer Nikon but it might be that it has a higher price.. next choice... SONY w50 the vdo quality is really awesome so is the images...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 29, 2006)

I need it from Sony only guys, also tat it shud hv Expandable memory so tat I can add Memory cards upto the capacity of 1 GB in it. THe LCD display must be good enough (very much on the finer side) so tat im able to judge the picture b4 clicking them and seeing them on the PC.

And the batteries shud be rechargeable. Any models tat i shud be looking into ?? pelase help.. 

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## blueshift (Dec 29, 2006)

Did you read my previous post?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 29, 2006)

@ Blueshift,

Oops sorry bro, got my answer.. 


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## ajayashish (Dec 30, 2006)

w50 and 30 both are good... both have expandable memory and they have a Sony battery which comes with a charger...they are not compatable with traditional AA battery... so u need to get a spare one afterwards ..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 30, 2006)

So im ready to spend even 14K but tell me the top most from Sony. Is the W50 the latest or are there any other models higher than the W50 ?


Cheers n e-peace...
__________
======================================================
Can this Digi cam act as a webcam too ? (jus wanna knw this)

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## ajayashish (Dec 30, 2006)

i think W100 is latest... but don't know the price
__________
take a quote of Sony CyberShot H2 cam... if u need to add a little this cam worth that... otherwise go for W100... W70... W50... the only difference in these 3 is the megapixel where W100 is 8.1 ... w70 is 7.2.... and all have 3X optical zoom... 

Sony CyberShot H2 has a 6megapixel but has a briliant 12X optical zoom.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 30, 2006)

ajayashish said:
			
		

> i think W100 is latest... but don't know the price
> __________
> take a quote of Sony CyberShot H2 cam... if u need to add a little this cam worth that... otherwise go for W100... W70... W50... the only difference in these 3 is the megapixel where W100 is 8.1 ... w70 is 7.2.... and all have 3X optical zoom...
> 
> Sony CyberShot H2 has a 6megapixel but has a briliant 12X optical zoom.


 
So are these so called "Mega Pixel" create any major difference from the range tat u hv mentioned above like from 6 MP tp 8MP ??


----------



## AshishSharma (Dec 30, 2006)

Well for me the Megapixels don't make way too much difference after 5 MP because typically it's more than enough to satisfy all ur requirements but  good optical Zoom is an must..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 30, 2006)

@ Ashish 

Thanx for ur reply bro, so i guess the W %) has better optical zoom right ?? any other sony ones tat hv better optical zoom than W50 ??


----------



## janitha (Dec 30, 2006)

Go for maximum megapixels only if you want to enlarge your pictures too much.
Go for a long zoom only if you want to shoot from a long distance as in case of  wildlife or bird photography. And for an inexperienced photographer with unsteady hands, a 12X zoom without image stabilization will be of little use.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 30, 2006)

So  with a Sony W50 digital camera, till wat extent can i enlarge a picture ?? can it be enlarged enough for a medium sized photoframe pic ??

All u guys hv helped me a lot in narrowing my choice to Sony w50  thanx alot again 

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## blueshift (Dec 31, 2006)

3X Optical zoom is more than enough. Yes, you can have the images as large as medium sized photoframe or even more than that.


----------



## ajayashish (Dec 31, 2006)

well OPTICAL ZOOM is never enough for me... sony gives only 3X in all the w100 50 and 30... so i will say go for 50 ... u can have good pics and can have a medium size pics easily... 

3MP will give u 2048 px X 1536 px images
5MP will give u 2592 px X 1994 px images
8MP will give u 3264 px X 2448 px images

So for normal purpose i always take pics in 3MP.. but when i need them for graphic work (thats my profession) i take them in 5MP or 8MP...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 31, 2006)

@ ajay & Blueshift


Thanx for ur replies guys,  i will go for W 50


----------



## ajayashish (Dec 31, 2006)

good choice..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 6, 2007)

Yup thanx guys, i will buy it on the 15th of this month  

cheers n e-peace...


----------



## blueshift (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice. I would love to see the pics shot by ur cam.


----------



## alienspiesu (Jan 15, 2007)

sony sybershot DSC-500 , i gt it 10 days back.. n went on an outing too.. awsme clarity .. n its a 6 mp cam wid 3x optical zoom.. n plus ur getin a charger free wit it for ur rechargeable AA batteries - tats in sony world showrooms.. n ya the cost is jst 10,990 . n i wud sugest u 2 put in a 1gb stick alngwit it.. tats jst costs 2640 in the showroom.. outside u get duplicate ones 4 1500 buks n tat 2 a 2gb stick.. plsss buy original ones as dups ones kill the cam..


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 15, 2007)

well there is no duplicate issue in mmc... i use a toshiba card which costs me 800 for 1gb and it works fine... sony showrooms takes a lot more than what they should... anyways congrats for ur cam and one more thing all the cams which comes with rechargable AA batteries comes with the chargers... so nothing to get excited


----------



## hariharan (Jan 15, 2007)

cld u suggest a good camera with higher LCD pixels and i could stretch the budget a little more for that..


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 15, 2007)

what is ur budget.... if u can afford then take cybershot H5 Sony


----------



## hariharan (Jan 16, 2007)

ajayashish said:
			
		

> what is ur budget.... if u can afford then take cybershot H5 Sony



no i need a compact model..  BTW which would be a better choice Sony W70  r the Sony DSC T10 r the nikon S9?


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 16, 2007)

I suggest u to go with W70...i liked the pic quality


----------



## hariharan (Jan 16, 2007)

ajayashish said:
			
		

> I suggest u to go with W70...i liked the pic quality



thank u ashish.. do u have idea about the street price in your city?


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 16, 2007)

well i bought W50 for my friend ar around 10k along with 512MB stick but that was without bill.... it will around 14k as for my guess... it is a good cam ...and if u can then have a look at W50 and Nikon L5...


----------

